# Watch vip922 in bedroom - can't run cabling?



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I currently have a vip922 in our living room and use a special component sender/receiver that works via cat5 cabling between the sender/receiver to view the vip922 high-def in the bedroom.

We're moving to a rental and I can't run any cables at the new place. Is there a way to watch high-def in the bedroom when the vip922 is in the living room? 

Edit: that doesn't cost $200? Thanks.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Sling ---> Dish remote access on a PC or Mac ---> HDMI ---> TV ?

Not idea what the quality would be like.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Can you run some cat5 along the baseboard between the 2 rooms. Not a perfect solution, but one Iv'e seen on many apartment installs.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's a wireless HDMI system. (they work great i have one)

http://www.amazon.com/brite-View-BV-2322-Uncompressed-Wireless-Transmission/dp/B0043BPZWA


----------

